# Peterborough Show Rally Motorhome Rally



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

I see there are three spaces left at the Peterborough Show Rally, how does one reserve a space?
Wilbur


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wilbur,

I am affraid booking has closed for Peterborough Show now. You had to book through Warners to be able to camp with us in the club area, so if you havent booked now you will be placed in the general camping area. Do please pop over to see us though you will not be able to miss us we will have pennants flying and a huge banner and be parked in the red area which is the club area.

Shepton Show you still have time to book into this to be able to camp with us if you are interested.

Jacquie


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks.... I somehow thought that may be the situation.... I will be in England for 10 days and will than start my 5 month northern travel, see you at the show.
Wilbur


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There are a number of us staying at Paddys cl site tuesday and wednesday before the show if you fancy that. I am away at the moment so only logging on occasionally but either give me a call or look up threads by wurz for the details. You never know if you follow us into show they might let you follow us onto MHF area. 

Ps glancing through an old mmm magazine there was advert from a chap returning to NZ and looking to sell his Hymer and tow car (circa 1999). Was that you Ivan

stewart


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Paddys Field Address is :- Mr. P. Ivens, Mound Lodge, Hill Farm, Chesterton, Peterborough, PE7 3HU Tel. 01733 236771 and ask for Paddy. e.mail is [email protected]

We shall be there Tuesday Wilbur if you would like to joins us providing Paddy has room.

Jacquie


----------



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

.... I am in Holland at the moment... hope to cross over tuesday night or when booked Wed morning so should make it wed night..... Oh where is it?

Yes I had a Hymer 694 and sold it.... had it for about 4 years.... had to get 2 new Knees so that put me out for 3 years so sold the brute..... flew in from NZ landed 5am.... drove to Bedford.... made it ready.... guy looked at it 12 noon.... said YES ......nothing else to do so back to Heathrow and flew home to NZ that night.... some trip!!!!!

Ivan Peter Wilbur......


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wilbur,

I am really sorry but you will not be able to rally with us as our space has been allocated now for pre-booked vans.We can only accept into our rally area correct tickets,red MHF's..........but please come and say have a drink and chat with us,you are most welcome and as LadyJ has said you cannot miss us :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

What a coincidence Wilbur, I was glancing through some old mmms and noting how the motorhomes that were for sale had/or had not changed when I noticed the advert, will show you it if we see you.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll be thinking about how lucky all you campers are on Tuesday... starting the fun early while im doing a big exam!


----------

